# Moss tank



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Since Matt no longer needs the 10gal I brought home from work, I have decided to use it as a cultivation/holding tank for various species of moss. The mosses include christmas, taiwan, java, peacock, erect, mini, and weeping mosses. As of now, those mosses are floating in ziplok bags in my 85gal. They need to go. Soon.

My plan is to move the unused 2x13 that's on my main 10gal to this new 10gal. It's a 2x13 AHS kit, so it's good stuff. I'm not going to have a cover on this tank, just a piece of poplar board spanning the length of the tank which will have the lights attached to it. I bought 5 tank dividers since I didn't feel like building them. That should give each moss roughly a 3" slice of the tank to grow in. I was thinking about either letting the erect moss and mini moss share a section or just giving the erect moss away to a SWOAPE member (anybody interested?) No filter, no heater, just a Rio pump in one corner.

Fertilizing will probably be once a week, dosed after water changes. NO3 will be dosed to 15ppm, PO4 to 2ppm, 1/8tsp K, 1ml traces, 5ml Flourish Excel.

Any questions or suggestions on this?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Think about water circulation. I have a 10 gallon with one divider and the side without the HOB filter doesn't get the greatest of water circulation. I could only imagine 5 dividers! Maybe it's not an issue.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Good point. I'll have the tank up and running tomorrow if all goes well. The dividers should be here on Thursday or Friday. Right now I'm working on wiring up the lighting, making sure sparks don't fly and things don't explode. So far so good....


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Here it is all put together. I need to do a little more work with the lighting to securely raise it up a bit, but other than that, things are working well. The casters work great and allow me easier access to the tank for maintenance.


----------

